# Next Generation Clinic St Petersburg Russia



## Twinkletoes42 (Aug 29, 2016)

Ladies 

I'm about to have a final try with my own eggs , hoping to start IVF this week . If this doesn't work I'm already looking at the Donor Egg route . I've been researching donor eggs and would like the idea of at least being able to select similar characteristics from the donor . Next generation clinic st Petersburg provide childhood pictures from the donor and basic information about the donor . Has anyone used this clinic , have reviews on the clinic both positive or negative ? 

Any advice would be appreciated 

Kate


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I have no personal experiences with them, but came across reviews on egg donation friends com/clinics/next-generation-clinic/ and you might also check out probirka org/forum/viewforum.php?f=55 (russian infertility support community), try to login via their English version probirka co uk. NGC clinic is well known in Russian and considered to be one of the best. Good luck


----------



## Twinkletoes42 (Aug 29, 2016)

Miamiamo

Thanks very much for that info ... I'll check it out much appreciated 

Kate  x


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi,

Lady called candy was going to go there. But don't know if she went. Check out Eastern Europe thread. 
I understand that it's cheaper than Ava Peter but most doctors came from Ava clinic. 
I had 2 consultations with dr Diana when she was in Ava. I understand that she' now in Next Generation. I liked her she sounded knowledgeable and experienced.  But look donor eggs has high success rate anywhere. I'd guess that in Russia it'd probably be higher than in the rest of Europe because donors must have own children before they are allowed to donate. I understand that doctors suppose to do visual assessment of donor'  children. I am not saying it's  a guarantee of a healthy child as there are many factors to it. But  at least it's more than you'd get  in the rest of Europe. I mean on top of donor genetic testing.
Donors are anonymous in Russia. But must be Russian citizens, which could provide helpful if need to trace in case of medical conditions but that's  unlikely anyway. 


Best of luck


----------

